# Wheel bearing replacement DIY



## fishagto (Nov 30, 2013)

Anyone have a link for a DIY on the front wheel bearings for an 05 GTO? Or a link for a free online factory service manual? I haven't had any luck locating a free service manual yet.

I went by Chevy today and they claim the front bearings only come as a pre-assembled hub unit with 2 tapered bearings inside for $450. Looking up parts at advance you can buy the separate bearings for about $13/each or a preassembled unit for about $150. It seems they are a typical tapered bearing with races and seals up front. Any reason I can't replace the bearings, races and seals at home?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

The fronts are complete hub units. The rears can be replaced with just the bearings. The fronts are fairly easy. The rears are the tough ones.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)




----------

